
Show HN: A Slack community for (friendly) bot makers - ftfish
Hi everyone!<p>I just created http:&#x2F;&#x2F;botmakers.org, a Slack community for people who make &quot;useful, interesting, artistic and friendly online bots&quot;.<p>It&#x27;s connected with another project of mine, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;botwiki.org&#x2F;, which catalogs these bots and resources to make them.<p>I&#x27;d really love to see creative people who are into machine learning, NLP, IoT and non-malicious online bots in general, joining in and sharing their projects, tips, useful resources etc.<p>Thanks!
======
omnidan
Nice! I think it's time for me to create a slack channel for coffea
([https://github.com/caffeinery/coffea](https://github.com/caffeinery/coffea))
;)

------
Yadi
Hey This is awesome :)!

I will be sharing some of my bots on here :).

~~~
ftfish
Awesome, looking forward to seeing what you created :-)

